
http://www.snipito.com – Web content notification service - thetom
Hi, I am working on this project (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.snipito.com) for a while and would like to know if anyone would be interested in such service? Please let me know. Thanks!
======
mswen
I suspect there is a market for this. My context is working with my biggest
client who has used Mozenda and now Kapow to track pricing changes on 10K plus
SKUs across 5 to 7 major retail sites for the past 3 years for the retail
segment that they operate within. Even given that they probably spend at least
$1500 a month on independent price data services - some who have API
agreements with one or more sites so they can access the data without
crawling.

Even with that larger scale volume of scraping there have still been sometimes
that I wrote little scrapers for a site to track some changes. I don't write
these little scripts very often. I will keep your service in mind for the next
time this need comes up.

